# Lemmer, Ijsselmeer.      Tipps vom Ufer



## Kan_aal (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin hier gerade im wunderschönen Lemmer urlaubern. Haben einen Bungalow fast direkt am Ijsselmeer in Strandnähe und bei dem Wetter vergisst man fast zu angeln. 
Gestern hab ichs kurz hier direkt hinterm Deich versucht, aber es ist fast alles verkrautet bis zu gehtnichtmehr.
Habe nur meinZanderequipment mit, sprich jede Menge GuFis und ein paar Wobbler, nix für Kraut...

Hat vllt. jemand nen Tipp für ne erfolgversprechende Stelle vom Ufer aus?
Villeicht sogar jemand fischkundiges gerade vor Ort?

Ein Boot steht mir bis jetzt leider auch nicht zur Verfügung. Das Budget ist auch recht klein, ein Boot für 400 ++ bis freitag zu leihen ist leider nicht drinne (Bungalow gehört Freundendeswegen ziere ich mich auch etwas, mir einen vispas zuzulegen. Auf dem Ijsselmeer brauche ich den ja laut meinen Recherchen nicht, aber was man über die Erfolgschancenliest ist leider auch alles andere als rosig.

Wenn jemand nen Tipp hat wo man günstig ein Boot leihen kann, auch immer her damit.
Edit: Fahren gleich zum watersportcentrum tacozijl und schauen uns die angelboote / consoleboote dort an. 120eur / 175eur die kurzwoche + Pfand 300eur. Gerade noch stemmbar für mich.

Gruß

Malte


----------



## Dermeineeine (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lemmer, Ijsselmeer.      Tipps vom Ufer*

Hallo Malte,

das wichtigste vorab, geh erstmal einen Vispas kaufen.
Es gibt meines wissens nach kein Gewässer mehr, in den man ohne Vispas angeln darf.
Außer hinter dem Abschlussdeich (Nord- Waddenzee) vielleicht.
Also Vispas kaufen, hier:

Pets Place
  Vissersburen 50
8531 EC Lemmer


kostet auch nicht die Welt, 35€ glaube ich.
Wenn du nur für die nächste Woche in Friesland angeln möchtest, frag dort nach der "weeksvergunning", kostet 10€ für 7Tage. Quasi die Touristenangelkarte. Damit darfst du fast alle Methoden und Gewässer in und um Lemmer befischen.

Für Spots, schau mal hier: http://www.visplanner.nl
Da siehst du auch, welchen Vispas du brauchst.
Einfach vorher mal was ausgucken und dann schauen, ob man da ans Wasser kommt.
Wenn ihr doch ein Boot bekommt, an der Kante der Fahrrine auf dem Brekken schleppen, bzw Löcher abklopfen. Aber bitte vorsichtig sein, da ist schonmal viel los, alle anderen, auch Hobby-Sportboote haben vorfahrt, eigentlich hat man da nix zu suchen, vielleicht eher was für Abends.

Ansonsten Viel Spaß im schönen Lemmer!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lemmer, Ijsselmeer.      Tipps vom Ufer*

Vispas brauchst du. Zwar ist das angeln im Ijsselmeer eigentlich ohne Schein möglich ,aber der Staat hat dem niederländischen Fischereiverband eine Vollmacht für die Regelung der Fischerei erteilt. Daher brauch man doch einen Vispas. Daher Wochenschein für 10€ besorgen.

Im Ijsselmeer brauchst du es vom Ufer auf Zander erst gar nicht versuchen. Zu mindestens rund um Lemmer. Einzige Stelle rund um Lemmer wo man angeblich ab und zu einen Zander vom Ufer fangen kann soll diese hier sein: https://www.google.de/maps/place/52%C2%B050'44.8%22N+5%C2%B041'03.0%22E/@52.8457847,5.6830392,231m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d52.845783!4d5.684172

Dort ist es teilweise echt richtig tief.


Die günstigsten Boote sind die Stahlboote mit Minimotor von Tacozijl. Mit Boot würde ich es im Groote Breeken an der Kante zur Fahrrinne versuchen. Dort fischen auch die ganzen einheimischen auf Zander. Dort habe ich auch schon den einen oder anderen schönen Hecht gefangen. Dort geht es ca. von 1m auf ca. 5-6m runter. Auch ohne Echolot an den Bojen zu erkennen. Die Kante läuft eigentlich immer relativ gerade von Boje zu Boje. Am besten von Lemmer aus gesehen die Kante an der Backbordseite befischen.


----------

